# Yamaha EF2000IS MZ80 Engine - No Timing Mark??



## FrustratedMechanic (Apr 15, 2020)

I ripped apart my engine to replace a crank bearing and worn piston rings. During removal, I took out the crank and Cam without marking them (I know, its a rookie move) and now when I am trying to put it back together, there is a timing mark on the crank, but NOT on the CAM!! 😤
Anyone know how to set the timing on this thing?
Completely stuck at this point...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are going to need the service manual for that!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

🤣
lol on the rookie move!!
I needed a good laugh today!! 
I hope the pix helps.

yea always spin before taking gears apart to see the marks.. or make your own new ones..
I have an arrow stamp I use on large equipment then do a dot dimple on the teeth and valley.
pretty slick and easy to align up fast that way.

rule number 1 in service;
" always buy the service manuals for any gear you have!!
before tearing down the equipment..."
nice to have all the build specs... check run out etc. or service limits..
nice for the cams specs..


----------



## FrustratedMechanic (Apr 15, 2020)

OH MAN, thank you so much that screen its exactly what I needed. I was going to guess at it and thought... nah, I better ask some experts first.

I already purchased a replacement last winter, so this is just a back up that I tinker with.

👍


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol on the guess it!!
"KABOOM"
is the thought!! grin!!
yea this stuff is high rpm little motors...
thinks go bad fast!!
one thing you might want to do is get a magnetic dip stick!!
asap!!
that will keep the trash out of the open bearings...
and clean the dip stick off every day when you check the oil level..








main groups.io Group


*Welcome to the entrance admin only posting area announcement pages for Honda EU series generator forum, This is our start pages!! note you need membership to each sub group to read or post! select the section below or on the left your sub group for your generator type or model or trouble...




hondagenerator.groups.io




main groups.io Group
join that group I have pix of the trash on the dip sticks after 50 hours of run time on a new gen set!!

the carbon is magnetic !!
no kidding!! so that is there is a lot of iron metal particles in that stuff..
so it is super hard on the bearings..





YAMAHA_GENERATOR_PARTS


YAMAHA GENERATOR PARTS



www.poustusa.com




click here for mag dipstick yamaha


----------

